# Snack a jacks



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 10, 2016)

has anyone tried cinnamon flavour snack a jacks they are lovely but not sure if to have them or not...run out of blood strips so can't check my blood hopefully they will be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 10, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> snack a jacks


Sounds rather processed so personally I would not be inclined to try them..... However, experimentation will tell you whether you tolerate them or not.


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 10, 2016)

I won't try them then I don't like taking chances


----------



## Amigo (Nov 10, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> has anyone tried cinnamon flavour snack a jacks they are lovely but not sure if to have them or not...run out of blood strips so can't check my blood hopefully they will be delivered tomorrow



I like them and they're only 11.3 grams of carb per full size caramel snack a jack. For 51 cals each, they feel like a nice sweet cheat without doing too much damage


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 10, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I like them and they're only 11.3 grams of carb per full size caramel snack a jack. For 51 cals each, they feel like a nice sweet cheat without doing too much damage


Perhaps I will then....I got the flavour wrong they are caramel


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 10, 2016)

Each one may only have 11.3 grams of Carb but when you consider that they're only 13g each in total - 87% of it is Carb. Not much in calories but you might find them spiking your BG readings


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 10, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> I got the flavour wrong they are caramel


Ha!!! No wonder I couldn't find any nutritional data for cinnamon...


----------



## lesley from Chelmsford (Nov 10, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Ha!!! No wonder I couldn't find any nutritional data for cinnamon...


Sorry lol


----------



## Amigo (Nov 10, 2016)

lesley from Chelmsford said:


> Perhaps I will then....I got the flavour wrong they are caramel



I've been looking all over for the cinnamon ones Lesley and couldn't find them 

The caramel ones are really nice for an occasional treat and there's 9.4 carbs in one digestive. These take much longer to eat and are nice and I like the texture. 

They don't spike me Jonsi but we are all different. Now a pork pie is quite a different proposition


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 10, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Now a pork pie is quite a different proposition


Brings back memories of summers at my Grandparents......


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 10, 2016)

Now...if you're offering a Pork Pie, what time do you want me there? ...my BGs would hit the ceiling but WTH, I'm anyone's for a good Pork Pie


----------



## Amigo (Nov 10, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Now...if you're offering a Pork Pie, what time do you want me there? ...my BGs would hit the ceiling but WTH, I'm anyone's for a good Pork Pie



Yes we nearly shared a family size virtual one at the Banting Jonsi but you were too crook having forgotten your meds


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 10, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Yes we nearly shared a family size virtual one at the Banting Jonsi but you were too crook having forgotten your meds


Rassin' Fassin' Rick Rastarry ...mumble ...grumble ...forgot stupid meds ...missed a pie ...Doh!  _*Oh, why is it always ME?*_ _*Boo Hoo!*_


----------



## Omar (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Lesley, I do like Snack a jacks which I have in very limited quantities. They made with corn and whole grain rice. However bare in mind that (e.g. 1 Snack a jack S+Vinegar) contains 8.1g of Carbs of which 0.2g are sugar. Tend to limit these as I stay away from carbs regardless of sugar


----------

